# 1/8 1/5 strange behaviour



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I`ll keep this very brief.

Feeder mouse line one doe age 6 weeks.
From a litter size of 5, Sire age 6 months, Dam age 5 months Unrelated
Picked up using base of tail as do with all mice usually just remain still
This one doe now for the second time when pick up starts to twist around in one direction.
Result when placed back into cage tilts head to one side as if has an ear infection
This appearance lasts for a couple of days only then appears like its cage mates a healthy looking mouse.

This is the second mouse I have had do this in the past few months from my feeder line only and from unrelated lines as far as I am aware. The original one that had this behaviour was from a litter of 8

Neither started this behaviour till reached the 6 week stage

Opinions and suggestions as to the possible cause


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd guess nerve problem in the spine, as after all the tail is part of the spine and it happens after you pick them up by the tail. I'd guess they somehow injured themselves and it has left a weakness there so being picked up makes it flair up again.

Might be related to tail bones fuseing, have had that mentioned to me before that the two vertebra in the bace of tail can fuse, apparently can be from being picked up by tail while very young or injury.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks PPVallhunds will adjust handling practices now to avoid possible occurances again the future.

Further observations also show this mouse descend from wire mesh ontop of tubs differently as never points head directly downwards, rather than facing down and then releasing releases hind legs first.

Conclusion I have come to is as you stated that possible nerve damage in the spine or injury at some point which then leads to its spinning and causing inner ear inbalance.


----------

